# Hap? Peacock? Help needed



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Trying to help a friend identify a fish. Any help appreciated.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

S. fryeri "Electric Blue hap" or maybe Fryeri/Aulonocara hybrid


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

noki said:


> S. fryeri "Electric Blue hap" or maybe Fryeri/Aulonocara hybrid


agreed, looks young, let it grow out a lil to find out for sure.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought a fish that looks a lot like that today. I was going upload a picture but my camera is dead :-?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks alot. I'll pass on the info. :thumb:


----------

